# tomato ok for bulking?



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

Is it OK to use tinned tomato while bulking to make meals more interesting? Looking at the tin, there isn't that much in it. Protein is 1.2g per 100ml and carbs 4g per 100ml.

I'm a bit lost to what foods I can have and in what quantities. I'm trying to get about 3500 calories.

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

The more the merrier. 2 tins if you can stuff them down you neck... you're on a bulk at the end of the day


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

You need calorie dense foods, something like peanut butter or throwing some olive oil into your protein shakes.

You could use milk in your shakes as well to bump it up.

Another trick is set your alarm 2-3 hours before you normally get up, sink a protein shake and then back to bed.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Is there anything I should steer clear of? For example why can't u just go to kfc to get a 1000 calorie hit??

Paul.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Go to the diet section, iv just posted a vid there making a 900 calorie burger for bulking.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Go to the diet section, iv just posted a vid there making a 900 calorie burger for bulking.


Heading over there now! I'm on a budget, so I hope its cheap!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Paul R said:


> Heading over there now! I'm on a budget, so I hope its cheap!


3 scoops protein, 2 scoops powdered oats, 500ml milk and 50g natural peanut butter. Over 1000 calories


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 scoops protein, 2 scoops powdered oats, 500ml milk and 50g natural peanut butter. Over 1000 calories


Skimmed or full fat?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> You need calorie dense foods, something like peanut butter or throwing some olive oil into your protein shakes.
> 
> You could use milk in your shakes as well to bump it up.
> 
> Another trick is set your alarm 2-3 hours before you normally get up, sink a protein shake and then back to bed.


Surely uninterupted rest will be of more benefit to him that waking just for that? Should be able to get enough food in during waking hours without having to mess around with vital rest.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love a bucket of KFC


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Paul R said:


> Skimmed or full fat?


Semi skimmed. Can go full fat if it fits your macro goals but I wouldn't as it means you'd have to cut a lot of fat out elsewhere that you might prefer like egg yolks for example


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you're over thinking things...

look at what you're asking, "is a can of tinned tomatoes ok ON A BULK".


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

A can of tomatoes !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Agree with Bulk n Retro, just eat the tomatoes. And anything else that stays still long enough!!


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Haha. OK, I get the message. I'm just concerned about getting fat!.

I've started mixing my shakes/oats with semi skimmed milk to add more calories. I'm finding it difficult to find enough high calorie grub every couple of hours to get enough calories in per day.

Paul.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Paul R said:


> Haha. OK, I get the message. I'm just concerned about getting fat!.
> 
> I've started mixing my shakes/oats with semi skimmed milk to add more calories. I'm finding it difficult to find enough high calorie grub every couple of hours to get enough calories in per day.
> 
> Paul.


LOL i dont think a tin of tomatoes will make u fat hahahaha - 400 tins daily, maybe


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Haha, excellent.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i dont think a tin of tomatoes will make u fat hahahaha - 400 tins daily, maybe


I wasn't refering to tomatoes particularly. I meant in general. Its allnew to me and there's so much conflicting info on the internet, its a bit bewildering!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

This reminds me of my one of my favourite jokes:

John is an unemployed alcoholic and after a good session of binge drinking decides he really wants some tomatoes on toast so he heads down to ASDA.

Not having a penny to his name John decides to apply the five finger discount ans steal the tomatoes and grabs a can before slipping it into the pocket of his filthy trenchcoat.

On the way out of the store he gets grabbed by a security guard who saw the whole thing on CCTV, as John has previous history of stealing and being a general menace he gets sent to court.

On the day of his trial the judge hears all the evidence and decides to give John a year for every tomato in the tin, which totals 6 years.

Upon passing the sentence the judge asks John,

"Is there anything you would like to say"

John simply replies

"I'm glad I put the fookin beans back"

:laugh:


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

I use chopped tomatoes all the time, almost every night over my chicken or fish. Nothing wrong with them whatsoever.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Paul R said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it OK to use tinned tomato while bulking to make meals more interesting? Looking at the tin, there isn't that much in it. Protein is 1.2g per 100ml and carbs 4g per 100ml.
> 
> ...


Go to the stickies and do alot of reading. The stickies are good info. Majoriy of the info on this site is good and if its not people soon pull the person up on the bad info. Everyone here will help you out, so get reading !!


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

REALLY??? :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I say get with the KFC idea and sack off all the other boring suggestions :lol: (preferably after the workout though). Alright, not the "cleanest" food and not the leanest gains, but tasty as fook and will definitely gain muscle...just a little fat as well


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I say get with the KFC idea and sack off all the other boring suggestions :lol: (preferably after the workout though). Alright, not the "cleanest" food and not the leanest gains, but tasty as fook and will definitely gain muscle...just a little fat as well


See the thing is.....I don't know if your being serious or not! Lol.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Buy yourself a blender and make your own smoothies, a very easy way to get good clean calories down your neck!


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Got any good smoothie recipies?


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Paul R said:


> Got any good smoothie recipies?


Tinned tomato smoothies aint bad.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

scotty64 said:


> Tinned tomato smoothies aint bad.


That's called passata! Don't need a blender for that ;-)


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Paul R said:


> That's called passata! Don't need a blender for that ;-)


Yes but while they are blending, it will give a minute or so to think about what a f^ckwit you were for asking if they were ok when bulking!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Paul R said:


> See the thing is.....I don't know if your being serious or not! Lol.


Depends how worried about gaining a bit of fat you are. If you want to stay very lean or are fat to begin with, then no, obviously dont get 1000cals from KFC every day. If you want to put on mass cos you are sick of being a proper skinny 10 stone weed who could never put on weight (like i was), then yeah, smash the hell out of KFC


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Paul R said:


> Thanks for the advice. Is there anything I should steer clear of? For example why can't u just go to kfc to get a 1000 calorie hit??
> 
> Paul.


many sugars, salt and fat... all things which can lead to problems down the line


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Surely uninterupted rest will be of more benefit to him that waking just for that? Should be able to get enough food in during waking hours without having to mess around with vital rest.


Well yes and no,i know many old school pro's who have a mixed one ready to go ,(some in mini fridge by bed FFs!)

Often they don't set alarm but on awakening for a lag -neck it and go back to sleep,add honey to get small insulin spike throwing you into very deep sleep again fast,no real problem and a feed done.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Toms are yummy....

I am not sure why but this reminded me of the Lemon post:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/186889-some-people-just-so-stupid.html

So so funny.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

tomatoes not gonna do much for a bulk but eat tomatoes for health reasons anyway

- - - Updated - - -

tomatoes not gonna do much for a bulk but eat tomatoes for health reasons anyway


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> you're over thinking things...
> 
> look at what you're asking, "is a can of tinned tomatoes ok ON A BULK".


Pffffff what would you know about dieting? :tongue:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i dont count cals any more, i just stuff my face with a protien source, and a carbs source and usualy not enough good fats ever 2.5h of the day, and add in 2 mass homemade shakes.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Depends how worried about gaining a bit of fat you are. If you want to stay very lean or are fat to begin with, then no, obviously dont get 1000cals from KFC every day. If you want to put on mass cos you are sick of being a proper skinny 10 stone weed who could never put on weight (like i was), then yeah, smash the hell out of KFC


Don't forget those sneaky Mars bars Marc


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Just don't eat too many.......


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Paul R said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it OK to use tinned tomato while bulking to make meals more interesting? Looking at the tin, there isn't that much in it. Protein is 1.2g per 100ml and carbs 4g per 100ml.
> 
> ...


----------

